
Of Git Commits, GitHub, and Gerrit - thcipriani
https://tylercipriani.com/blog/2019/03/11/of-git-commits-github-and-gerrit/
======
ktpsns
I share this opinion but wonder whether Gitlab could give us the best of the
GitHub and Gerrit, such as storing the PR information within the repository.

~~~
thcipriani
I honestly haven't done any investigation of GitLab. It's something that some
folks on my team are evaluating for CI use (cf:
[https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Wikimedia_Release_Engineering...](https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Wikimedia_Release_Engineering_Team/CI_Futures_WG/Candidates)
)

I do find GitLab interesting; however, I am not totally sold on the "open
core" business model :\

